# Dose anyone have used both Thera and GZK band?



## Mr. left-CHN

Well, I've been lookin' for a good band for days. Finally, I find these two bands adequade. Which is better for hunting between Thera and the GZK band？


----------



## dogman

i have used both, i much prefer the gzk band, i reckon it outlasted the theraband gold 3 times over, very pleased with it. :wave:

1mm thick by the way.


----------



## Mr. left-CHN

dogman said:


> i have used both, i much prefer the gzk band, i reckon it outlasted the theraband gold 3 times over, very pleased with it. :wave:
> 
> 1mm thick by the way.


That is weird. Most of the players in my country don't think the GZK bang outlasts longer than thera-band. some people say gzk band can just outlasts dozens of shot.


----------



## Ibojoe

I've shot both... The longevity of the GZK's far exceeded the tbg.


----------



## SlingNerd

Ibojoe said:


> I've shot both... The longevity of the GZK's far exceeded the tbg.


Really! Could you ballpark shot counts? I have been curious about the GZK stuff since it was announced.


----------



## Burtini

Who sells the GZK material?


----------



## Mr. left-CHN

Ibojoe said:


> I've shot both... The longevity of the GZK's far exceeded the tbg.


Yep, I am curious also, could you please make a test of these two bands? The same drawing distance, the same size steel balls, the same size of band sets...something like that. I want to know which is more powerful and which outlasts longer than the other.


----------



## Ibojoe

SlingNerd said:


> Ibojoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've shot both... The longevity of the GZK's far exceeded the tbg.
> 
> 
> 
> Really! Could you ballpark shot counts? I have been curious about the GZK stuff since it was announced.
Click to expand...

 Dude I never can keep track. But I shoot every day. After bout the or four days latex is breaking at the pouch. The GZK is more like three weeks. My current set is dated July first. For me it's gzk or SS black. I don't like changing bands constantly. This is only my opinion!!


----------



## rockslinger

Burtini said:


> Who sells the GZK material?


http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Gzk-catapult-hunting-bands-0-72mm-x-1m-/263101594695


----------



## brucered

rockslinger said:


> Burtini said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who sells the GZK material?
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Gzk-catapult-hunting-bands-0-72mm-x-1m-/263101594695
Click to expand...

I'm glad I'm stocked up on TBG, or I'd be tempted to try this GZK stuff. But it seems almost impossible to get a half decent price of it shipped to Canada.

The link here is $50 USD or $63 CAD shipped to Canada for 1m.


----------



## Mr. left-CHN

brucered said:


> rockslinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Burtini said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who sells the GZK material?
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Gzk-catapult-hunting-bands-0-72mm-x-1m-/263101594695
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm glad I'm stocked up on TBG, or I'd be tempted to try this GZK stuff. But it seems almost impossible to get a half decent price of it shipped to Canada.
> 
> The link here is $50 USD or $63 CAD shipped to Canada for 1m.
Click to expand...

Haha, postage costs a lot


----------



## Burtini

Yeah, no way I'm going to get any until it becomes more readily available for Canadian buyers. I can get 35+ feet of TBG for that price!


----------



## bigdh2000

Burtini said:


> Yeah, no way I'm going to get any until it becomes more readily available for Canadian buyers. I can get 35+ feet of TBG for that price!


I have found that TBG, Simple Shot Black and GZK 0.70 mm are all roughly the same performance as far as speed goes. Longevity appears to be best in SSB and GZK, however, both these materials are subject to a little more inconsistency in quality. One set may last about the same as TBG. Then you get a set that lasts almost 1500 rounds.


----------



## Mr. left-CHN

bigdh2000 said:


> Burtini said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, no way I'm going to get any until it becomes more readily available for Canadian buyers. I can get 35+ feet of TBG for that price!
> 
> 
> 
> I have found that TBG, Simple Shot Black and GZK 0.70 mm are all roughly the same performance as far as speed goes. Longevity appears to be best in SSB and GZK, however, both these materials are subject to a little more inconsistency in quality. One set may last about the same as TBG. Then you get a set that lasts almost 1500 rounds.
Click to expand...

What thickness you use?


----------



## bigdh2000

Mr. left-CHN said:


> bigdh2000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Burtini said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, no way I'm going to get any until it becomes more readily available for Canadian buyers. I can get 35+ feet of TBG for that price!
> 
> 
> 
> I have found that TBG, Simple Shot Black and GZK 0.70 mm are all roughly the same performance as far as speed goes. Longevity appears to be best in SSB and GZK, however, both these materials are subject to a little more inconsistency in quality. One set may last about the same as TBG. Then you get a set that lasts almost 1500 rounds.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What thickness you use?
Click to expand...

As stated above, GZK is 0.7 mm and the other two only come in one thickness.


----------



## Flatband12345

I have just started using gzk 1mm and find it great for hunting and I found that you use smaller tapers e.g. 18x13 for 9.5 steel maxed out will kill what ever it hits and last for ages


----------



## marky

Simple Shot has .70 & 1mm GZK


----------



## kevmar

Again great info.


----------

